# Just bought a MINI MINI MINI excavator



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just bought this bad boy. Its a Kobelco SS ( Super Shovel) It weighs only 600lbs. digs 36in deep and is only 19in wide. I was putting in drainage for a friend with it. It is powered by a single cylinder Kawasaki gas motor putting out a big 3.5 HP.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Can you get a snow plow for that ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

thelettuceman;1639471 said:


> Can you get a snow plow for that ?


I see the V for sidewalks....boom out to clear the stairs

I still want your truck and now the matching trailer!!!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That's cute. How much does one of those cost? 

BTW, the truck & trailer do look sweet.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

snocrete;1639477 said:


> That's cute. How much does one of those cost?
> 
> BTW, the truck & trailer do look sweet.


I paid 4,300 for it with 19hours on it. It now has 31. New they went for around 11,000. Which i would never buy one for that price. Kobelco stop making them. It is a black market machine for the USA. Everything is in JAP wirting on it. But i want a really small machine for dump stuff for my septic business. And this fit the bill. I was looking for over a year they all seem to go for 4-5k.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mackman;1639479 said:


> I paid 4,300 for it with 19hours on it. It now has 31. New they went for around 11,000. Which i would never buy one for that price. Kobelco stop making them. It is a black market machine for the USA. Everything is in JAP wirting on it. But i want a really small machine for dump stuff for my septic business. And this fit the bill. I was looking for over a year they all seem to go for 4-5k.


That's not bad($4300)...for being such low hours. Better than a shovel.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I can fit that thing in my pocket


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its so cute! But it looks very versatile.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, you weren't kidding! I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought you were going to flip it over when you sat on it. Is the platform you were standing on stable?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

SnowFakers;1639505 said:


> I thought you were going to flip it over when you sat on it. Is the platform you were standing on stable?


The platform goes up and down on a hyd. cylinder. You put it down when digging and it makes the machine more stable.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

that first project makes it look like it has paid for its self already


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

A guy near me has a similar one, it actually runs on 240 single phase. He runs it off a generator or house current. Walks it into basements and such to do drains, foundations repairs, footing for posts etc. Really nifty.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a cool little machine.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice machine if its anything like my subcompact Massey ferguson backhoe people who don't own one or have never run one will tell you what it can't do. I just smile and laugh!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I saw that on sale at Toys R Us the other day! 

Really, that is wicked cool and handy I'm sure.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hegartydirtwork;1639549 said:


> Nice machine if its anything like my subcompact Massey ferguson backhoe people who don't own one or have never run one will tell you what it can't do. I just smile and laugh!


Dont let its size fool ya


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

xgiovannix12;1639574 said:


> Dont let its size fool ya


That's what I told her. Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Banksy;1639598 said:


> That's what I told her. Thumbs Up


dont we all :laughing:


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

holy cow I thought I had seen it all...

I would classify that as a pocket backhoe... you know, like a pocket bike.Thumbs Up


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

So does it have excavator or backhoe controls? I'm guessing it doesn't have a switch...being that its more like an excavator i would guess that would be the controls it would have. My brain would just be messed up having excavator controls with the sticks that close together


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Here are some more pics that the guy emailed me. He made some videos too. As you can see in the last pic we had to take the sides off. I think it was overheating. Its a air cooled motor and it was like 98 outside when we did this.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

How hot does it have to get before that guy sweats or did he put a clean shirt on for the pics?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Just out of pure curiosity do I ask this, but would a Ditch Witch be more efficient for that kind of work? I guess the price of the machines could make the ultimate choice though.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

cet;1640022 said:


> How hot does it have to get before that guy sweats or did he put a clean shirt on for the pics?


LMAO My shirt was soaked even tho it dont look it.



Banksy;1640027 said:


> Just out of pure curiosity do I ask this, but would a Ditch Witch be more efficient for that kind of work? I guess the price of the machines could make the ultimate choice though.


Yes a ditch witch would have. But i dont own one. So why rent it when this little machine can do it. It took a good while longer but i wasn't pressed for time.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dont you have rocks in that state ? Theres not a single one in the whole trench.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

jmac5058;1640132 said:


> Dont you have rocks in that state ? Theres not a single one in the whole trench.


Lol I was thinking the same


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

It's cute.......does it want to be a CAT 385C when it grows up?:laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should get a video of it Brandon.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

mackman looks good I drive by your house every other day.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

havenlax18;1640479 said:


> mackman looks good I drive by your house every other day.


If you see the ranger and the f-350 there im home. Most of the time my garage door is open. Stop on in. We can have a few beers


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Ranger didn't even know it was back there lol


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

haha look at bucket on the backrack


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Crazy small. Pretty neat, though!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Who needs a low boy! Haha


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Room to spare with a toolbox in a ranger....awesome.


----------

